# I have hand tremors. How do I teach to step up?



## Lizy (Aug 26, 2021)

Lately, I have started having hand tremors. My hand and sometimes even my arm shakes uncontrollably.... sometimes it's a bunch of small shakes, and sometimes is some big shakes with continuous shaking. One way or another, I know birds don't like shaky hands. My cockatiel is coming in less than a day. How am I supposed to teach it to step up??

(After it gets used to the cage, of course..)


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

Do you know what even causes your shaking? Perhaps YOU should be concerned about yourself before taking on a tiel. My hand shakes some too but not bad enough I can't hand feed babies right now. My second question is this. IS this bird your getting hand raised and tame? THAT would be a major help to you.


----------



## Lizy (Aug 26, 2021)

Robert Seale said:


> Do you know what even causes your shaking? Perhaps YOU should be concerned about yourself before taking on a tiel. My hand shakes some too but not bad enough I can't hand feed babies right now. My second question is this. IS this bird your getting hand raised and tame? THAT would be a major help to you.


My cockatiel will be tamed and hand raised. It's hard to explain, but the most shaky part is the fingers. 98% of the time it's just a small, continues shaking, like I am cold or something, (trust me, it's not cold, it's literally 1 billion degrees outside). It could be from all the stress of from a vitamin B deficiency. I will update on this matter, so don't worry about me! Thank you for your concern! ♥


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm *so *glad to hear your new cockatiel will be tame and hand raised! I don't know if this is your first bird or not, but a tame one makes it SO much easier on the owner. I know what you mean about being a billion degrees out! I live in Texas where if the heat doesn't get you, the humidity will! Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Lizy (Aug 26, 2021)

Robert Seale said:


> I'm *so *glad to hear your new cockatiel will be tame and hand raised! I don't know if this is your first bird or not, but a tame one makes it SO much easier on the owner. I know what you mean about being a billion degrees out! I live in Texas where if the heat doesn't get you, the humidity will! Hope all goes well for you.


Thank you for your kind words! I got him 6 hours ago. He is a little homesick, since he got removed from his flock. This is my first parrot, I am 100% a beginner, and it's kinda stressful on me.. he has trouble eating veggies, but I think he will get used to it. He is currently making rubbery sounds with his beak, I believe. I don't know what it means, but I hope he is adjusting well and is happy...
I have a question to ask. Every time I play cockatiel sounds he starts jumping to the cage bars and flock calls like crazy. I think he needs a friend, but I don't think I will be able to get him one. And I don't want to give him away.... I hope he can just adjust..... It makes me guilty that I took him away from his flock... Not that his flock was going to stay anyways. Another person was scheduled to come and take 2 males and 2 females from the 3 females and 3 males. I still feel bad though. I hope it lives a happy life with me, I will do whatever I can for it to be happy.


----------



## Angel Patches Mom (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi -- You said your new baby was removed from it's flock. Don't know how old it is but hopefully it was fully weened. If not you may want to touch base with store or breeder i.e. make sure baby knows how to eat. Re: tremor. I have a hand tremor, at times bad. My baby quickly got used to my tremor and does very well. I also will sometimes have him sit on my wrist or arm if it is worse. Hope this helps.


----------



## AOTA (Oct 31, 2020)

Robert Seale said:


> Do you know what even causes your shaking? Perhaps YOU should be concerned about yourself before taking on a tiel. My hand shakes some too but not bad enough I can't hand feed babies right now. My second question is this. IS this bird your getting hand raised and tame? THAT would be a major help to you.


:-o


----------



## AOTA (Oct 31, 2020)

Lizy said:


> Lately, I have started having hand tremors. My hand and sometimes even my arm shakes uncontrollably.... sometimes it's a bunch of small shakes, and sometimes is some big shakes with continuous shaking. One way or another, I know birds don't like shaky hands. My cockatiel is coming in less than a day. How am I supposed to teach it to step up??
> 
> (After it gets used to the cage, of course..)


I understand the tremors......if they come and go, wait for good timing.....But you can train YOUR bird to your whole hand holding fingers together,.........your wrist,. If u shake enough to shake him off - start by sitting on couch let him sit on knee....lap, lotsa talk lol.... its gonna be ok. and it takes time. JMO.


----------



## Lizy (Aug 26, 2021)

AOTA said:


> I understand the tremors......if they come and go, wait for good timing.....But you can train YOUR bird to your whole hand holding fingers together,.........your wrist,. If u shake enough to shake him off - start by sitting on couch let him sit on knee....lap, lotsa talk lol.... its gonna be ok. and it takes time. JMO.


Thanks! My cockatiel is getting used to shakey hands, but in the meantime, he grabs on a lot and it's makes scratches on my skin because we haven't clipped his nails. He is one happy boi though! 😌


----------



## Lizy (Aug 26, 2021)

Angel Patches Mom said:


> Hi -- You said your new baby was removed from it's flock. Don't know how old it is but hopefully it was fully weened. If not you may want to touch base with store or breeder i.e. make sure baby knows how to eat. Re: tremor. I have a hand tremor, at times bad. My baby quickly got used to my tremor and does very well. I also will sometimes have him sit on my wrist or arm if it is worse. Hope this helps.


Thanks! The baby knows how to eat just fine, although he is picky even with seeds. If I don't give him a bunch of millet daily, he throughs a tantrum, doesn't really eat anything else THAT much either. At least I bought him all types of seeds and now he mostly eats one of them a bunch...


----------

